# Thurs Apr 5th - The School DJ at Fantastic Thursday HDIF at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, the Most Drunken Thursday of the year is now only a few days away. With an ENTIRE FOUR DAYS OFF WORK just around the corner (that's the weekend, plus Bank Holidays Friday and Monday), it falls upon the nation to go out and enjoy more than a few genial light ales, safe in the knowledge that we all have four days to shake off the resulting hangover. Previous Fantastic Thursdays at HDIF in Brixton have been big, messy, fun nights and we're looking forward to much more of the same this year. Hooray, hooray!

Our guest DJs are Liz and Ryan of The School, who've played excellent, floor-filling sets at Brixton HDIF in the past. 

Indie song of the week: "I Wonder If You're Drunk Enough To Sleep With Me Tonight" by Ballboy
Soul song of the week: "Summer Wine" by Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazlewood

--------------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Thursday April 5th
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free from http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/

Guest DJs Liz and Ryan (The School). It's Fantastic Thursday! The Thursday night before the long bank holiday weekend is always a big night at Brixton HDIF. 

We play: 

The Smiths * The Supremes * The Go-Betweens * Dusty Springfield * Belle & Sebastian * Love * Tammi Terrell * Aztec Camera * The Ronettes * Orange Juice * Beach Boys * The Temptations * Velvet Underground * Felt * The Shangri-Las * Primal Scream * Otis Redding * The Field Mice * Dexys Midnight Runners * Camera Obscura * The Four Tops * Melba Moore * The Orchids


----------



## clandestino (Apr 5, 2012)

I done got interviewed by that Brixton Buzz:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2012/04/brixton-calling-ian-watson-how-does-if-feel-to-be-loved/ 

Oh, and tonight! Come out for a dance!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2012)

ianw said:


> I done got interviewed by that Brixton Buzz:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2012/04/brixton-calling-ian-watson-how-does-if-feel-to-be-loved/
> 
> Oh, and tonight! Come out for a dance!


And what a fabulous website that is!



I might try and pop over tonight.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 6, 2012)

Photos of last night's HDIF are up now! Great night!
http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/apr52012a.html


----------

